# Implement suggestions



## 3039R&R (Mar 25, 2020)

I am currently trying to clear out an acre section of land for planting that has been left wild for some time. It has A handful of trees about 3 to 5 inches in diameter and vines like you wouldn’t believe(some almost as thick as the trees. Currently working with a 3039r loader to lift what I can and a buddy chainsawing the vines free as I lift. Any suggestions on implements that would be more effective? These vines and downed tree parts are way to big for a bush hog in my opinion. 

also when I finish clearing I assume I need to do some root removal before I till, I’m in southeastern PA with quite a few rocks under the soil, any suggestions as to what would do that job most effectively?

thanks!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum 3039! Someone might have a better idea but my only though would be to call in one of those guys with the skid steer and chopper that turns everything to chips and mulch. Unless you're attempting to save the trees?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Not sure what your budget is, or how much land you will eventually want to clear. If you are only looking at clearing 1 acre, I'd hire an excavator to come in and work the land. A bucket with a thumb can go a long way to removing trees, stumps and vines, shaking the dirt out them and stacking them up in burn piles. He can also loosen up the dirt, remove any of the big rocks and place them where you want them.
A root rake/grapple bucket may be something that you could use as well. A box blade for ripping and leveling later might be an idea. The issue would be what kind of cash outlay would you need for the implements to tackle the job, and would that money eventually be tied up in implements that you may never use again. 
What are you going to be planting?


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

Hoodoo Valley said:


> Welcome to the forum 3039! Someone might have a better idea but my only though would be to call in one of those guys with the skid steer and chopper that turns everything to chips and mulch. Unless you're attempting to save the trees?


I agree Hoodoo,
An experienced operator with a good machine and a couple of attachments is about the most bang you can get for your buck.
Save your tractor for tasks it was made for.
It's been about 13 years ago now but I had a guy come in and do some clearing along the edge of my property. He came in with a track hoe and a big NH skidsteer with a grapple and ripped everything out. When he was done there were two huge piles to burn. He took out several trees that were 10-12" in diameter roots and all and a Lot of brush and small trees. He dug a trench and put in an 8" pipe I had to drain a low spot. He even took the hoe, dug a hole and buried a bunch of junk - bed springs, an old stove, broken cement mixer some car parts, barbed wire, etc, etc that were left behind when I bought the place. When he was done I could bush hog the area and eventually finish mow it.
It cost me $1000 and was money well spent since I just sat back and enjoyed the show. Just the wear and tear on my tractor would have cost half of that.


----------

